# Wanting to get rats



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been wanting to get rats for a few years now. I've had plenty of time to research their care and consider things, and I think I'm finally ready to give this a go. I'm just really worried about the whole thing. I suffer from terrible anxiety and a lot of things trigger it - the idea of getting new pets, for example.

I know I can take care of them. I have the space and the time and the money and the knowhow. It's a big change and a big commitment. I will be honest; I tried once before, a few years ago, and had a total breakdown. Had to return everything I bought, including the darling little girl (only got one because they only had one rat at the store, but I had planned on getting her a playmate).

I think I'm ready to try again. I want to be ready to try again. I keep thinking about it and thinking about it! People I've expressed my concerns to have reassured me that I'm more than prepared and able to take care of them; some of my friends have also agreed that keeping rats might be good for me. My mental illnesses make it extremely difficult for me to interact with people, and so to have some little rat buddies to spend time with would (hopefully) be wonderful for me in the long run.

Apologies for the really long post. I guess I'm just concerned and not sure what to do. I've done lots of rat research, but I guess... for those of you who own rats or have owned them in the past, what should I expect the first few days? How can I properly ease myself into owning rats?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I might suggest starting with one rat to avoid possibility of babies ,which may be hard to find homes for, and increase stress level's by having too many to care for properly.
One rat in 55 gallon tank worked for me for a couple year's, till girlfriend's cat managed to remove the screen over the tank and the rat was killed.
Should you decide to allow breeding,,please see that you have an outlet for the babies (NOT to fed to snakes).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Instead of buying one rat then another later and having to deal with the whole bonding process.. Go to the pet store whenever you can and practice properly sexing them. A member very recently discovered her "female" to be a male so do NOT listen to employees at the pet store. Some males develop late. If you have hands on learning practice you can get 2 of the same litter who are already bonded. 

Better yet, start scavenging classifieds now. Reptile food breeders, accidental litters and other home raised rats might be a better choice since they will have had the chance to be hand raised. Pet stores usually get mill animals who have had no or little human contact which might up your anxiety and stress. A Pair is definitely better than one at ALL stages of a rat's life.


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been looking through classifieds for months now. We used to have a rattery in our area and the breeder was really nice and knowledgeable but she recently shut down. Pretty unfortunate -- her babies were beautiful and very well socialized.

And... I never mentioned breeding, so I don't know why that was leapt upon. Rats get lonely, so when I mentioned I had planned to get the other one a playmate, I had meant one of the same gender. They're supposed to be kept in pairs. I also can't use a tank, as they don't ventilate well enough for rats. The heat and the stuffiness can cause respiratory issues.

I was thinking of going to the pet store to see if I could handle one. I might buy from somewhere else (as the classifieds have all dried up as of recently), but that way I can make sure I'm comfortable handling one before I buy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hopefully, and if you can, go to a pet store where the animals are handled regularly. That way the rats you handle won't be too fidgety and nervous when you, a total stranger, picks them up. 

They definitely do better in pairs/trios, I'm glad you know that in advance! The small animal rescue always gets in lone rats or pairs which bred before being surrendered to the rescue. -_- 

You'll certainly fall in love


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

IMO pet store rats have been some of the best socialized rats I've ever owned. I've had thousands of rats. When picking out a rat, be sure and look for excessive sneezing, red/pink stains around the nose and eyes, and any kind of head tilt. Stay farrrrr away from any of those signs. I'd actually not even buy a rat from a store who had other rats with mycoplasmosis (the pink stains, a sign of respiratory problems). 

And you are very right, aquariums do not have enough ventilation for a rat at all. Be wary of any cages with wire bottoms though, when I was 14 I had a large male rat get his foot stuck into the 1 inch x 1/2 inch cage bottom (it was a rabbit cage) and he was SCREAMING....I had to grab him and yank him out, and in the process he bit me pretty good and I still show people the scar on both sides of my finger haha.

When you first get your rat(s) home, be sure and watch for any odd signs as i mentioned above. The head tilting, is a very bad sign. I had a rat get this before, her name was Tinkerbell, and she had to be put to sleep. It's a neurological disorder, and she was from the pet store btw. Also, scraggly looking fur is no good, fur that stands on ends usually is a sign of a sick rat. 

Other than that, rats who are raised properly aren't usually scared of people, so your rat should warm up to you pretty quickly. I'd recommend not feeding your rat through the cage bars btw, or they may mistake your finger for food and bite you. Some do, some don't. Just give your rat a day or two to settle down and explore its new home, and provide lots of stuff to chew on! You can even make your own rattie hammock with an old shirt (one you don't care about, because it WILL get chewed up haha)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I also suffer from anxiety and other mental issues, and I have to say that my rat was the best pet I ever owned. I definitely suggest you get two, obviously the same gender, who have already been living together if possible. You need to make sure you have at least an hour a day to get them out and play with them, because they thrive on human/rat attention. If you give them all their basic needs, they are pretty easy to care for, but I do have a word of caution. I don't want this to deter you from getting them, as I believe they are the best pets you can own, especially if you don't like people very much. But, they get sick fairly frequently, especially the ones from the pet store. Although even well bred rats are susceptible to getting things such as tumors and upper respiratory infections. Be prepared for vet bills (you should be with any pet anyways), and know what to watch for, and you and your rats can have a wonderful loving relationship.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

shannonpwns said:


> IMO pet store rats have been some of the best socialized rats I've ever owned. I've had thousands of rats. When picking out a rat, be sure and look for excessive sneezing, red/pink stains around the nose and eyes, and any kind of head tilt. Stay farrrrr away from any of those signs. I'd actually not even buy a rat from a store who had other rats with mycoplasmosis (the pink stains, a sign of respiratory problems).
> 
> And you are very right, aquariums do not have enough ventilation for a rat at all. Be wary of any cages with wire bottoms though, when I was 14 I had a large male rat get his foot stuck into the 1 inch x 1/2 inch cage bottom (it was a rabbit cage) and he was SCREAMING....I had to grab him and yank him out, and in the process he bit me pretty good and I still show people the scar on both sides of my finger haha.
> 
> ...


 
Who say's aquarium with screen top does not offer enough ventilation?:roll: (keep the bedding clean ).
Enviornment inside, would be same as room unless you run high watt bulb's over ther tank(not sure why anyone would).
I work for local School district and several class room's keep rat's ,Hamster's,guinea pig's,in aquarium's with no issues and some of these critter's are several year's old. (dirty bedding = ammonia ,that is the only issues with any container)
Each summer,they are cared for either by teacher that comes in during summer vacation,or by myself.
Also curious as to where info can be viewed that rat's need company?:lol:


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

1077 said:


> Who say's aquarium with screen top does not offer enough ventilation?:roll: (keep the bedding clean ).
> Enviornment inside, would be same as room unless you run high watt bulb's over ther tank(not sure why anyone would).
> I work for local School district and several class room's keep rat's ,Hamster's,guinea pig's,in aquarium's with no issues and some of these critter's are several year's old. (dirty bedding = ammonia ,that is the only issues with any container)
> Each summer,they are cared for either by teacher that comes in during summer vacation,or by myself.
> Also curious as to where info can be viewed that rat's need company?:lol:


Pretty much any rat guide you can find will tell you that aquariums do not offer enough ventilation. They are super susceptible to respiratory infections. In order to keep the ammonia level down, one would need to change the bedding (all of it, not just scooping out the poops) *daily*. Rats also need more space than an aquarium can offer, in most cases. They enjoy climbing, and so the wire bars of a cage are very handy. You may have had success in the past with aquariums, but in the long run wire cages are safer and easier to maintain.

Same goes for the fact that rats need company. They are social animals by nature and require interaction with their own species to stay happy and healthy. Keeping rats as solitary pets is _possible_ but not recommended. Most breeders, even hobbyists, will refuse to sell rats separately unless you have one already because they crave interaction.

Please don't post your "advice" here anymore.
It is incorrect and unhelpful. Thanks. I am not trying to be rude but you are coming off as quite bigoted.

As for everyone else, I appreciate the insight and the tips. I may go look at rats sometime this weekend, but I'm not about to rush head-first into something I'm not ready for.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

RedCassette said:


> Pretty much any rat guide you can find will tell you that aquariums do not offer enough ventilation. They are super susceptible to respiratory infections. In order to keep the ammonia level down, one would need to change the bedding (all of it, not just scooping out the poops) *daily*. Rats also need more space than an aquarium can offer, in most cases. They enjoy climbing, and so the wire bars of a cage are very handy. You may have had success in the past with aquariums, but in the long run wire cages are safer and easier to maintain.
> 
> Same goes for the fact that rats need company. They are social animals by nature and require interaction with their own species to stay happy and healthy. Keeping rats as solitary pets is _possible_ but not recommended. Most breeders, even hobbyists, will refuse to sell rats separately unless you have one already because they crave interaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

RedCassette, please be respectful. When any member offers advice they are not being malicious. Everybody is coming at the topic with personal experience or research or both. Remember, everybody has different resources and methods for caring for animals and it's important to respect everybody for that. This is a warning to be respectful/mindful- next time it gets reported (as per forum rules)

1077: here's a link for you regarding rats. It's considered the "rat bible"...http://ratfanclub.org/helpinfo.html


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well,after searching ...proper care housing of rat(s), the consensus is according to several sites,,wire cages or,,,,AQUARIUMS of sufficient size.(Just as I thought).
Problems with respritory troubles are due (as I mentioned), to dirty fouled bedding which in too small an enviornment =ammonia smell which irritates the rat(s)
Keep the bedding changed and there is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping a rat in 55 gal tank or larger.
Could find no evidnece that rat's need company, and is my view that more than one or two,,will ultimately lead to many many babies .They can breed like hamster's.
Just my two cent's.
Can google proper care, housing, for rat's for ones own,(I did) but much offered is opinion, just like other's who have regurgitated what they have heard.My observation's are from expierience with the creatures.
I am pleased that I have managed to keep the children's pet's alive each summer and according to ASPCA,and Fancy rat,mice,association ,have not done wrong.
Put that in your pipe and pull on it a while.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Laki said:


> RedCassette, please be respectful. When any member offers advice they are not being malicious. Everybody is coming at the topic with personal experience or research or both. Remember, everybody has different resources and methods for caring for animals and it's important to respect everybody for that. This is a warning to be respectful/mindful- next time it gets reported (as per forum rules)
> 
> 1077: here's a link for you regarding rats. It's considered the "rat bible"...Rat Fan Club


 
Thank you for the link.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

This doesn't need to turn into a debate....some people prefer their rats to have more fresh air than others.

Having more than one or two rats will not lead to many many babies, as 1077 put it, if you have the same sex. Duh. I think everyone knows this. Proper sexing of rats is not that difficult. I can sex babies from birth, but like I mentioned, I have had thousands of rats...I used to breed them. There is a difference in genitalia from birth. 

These are my images from when I used to breed, proving there's a difference from birth if you know what to look for. 
Male:
http://imageshack.com/i/nmqznej
http://imageshack.com/i/g9qgkuj

Female:
http://imageshack.com/i/0r5bdaj
http://imageshack.com/i/5j9d58j

I myself have kept rats in both aquariums AND cages. In my experience, the rats in cages have been happier and more active than the ones in aquariums. They have the cage bars to climb up, rather than being stuck with only whatever toys and stuff you have for them. Rats also enjoy chewing. With an aquarium, their water bottle needs to be inside with them, making it susceptible to a hole being chewed and all the water spilling/dripping out and wetting the bedding. 

It is true, they can survive in an aquarium, much like a betta can survive in a small cup.


----------



## RedCassette (Dec 5, 2012)

Apologies. I hadn't meant to come across as rude.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sannonpwns, just an fyi they make (I actually bought one for my hamster) glass bottles then you don't have to worry about chewing.

This is an interesting thread as I might be interested in own a rat in the future, lord knows MoMo keeps me busy enough withotu getting one now. X3


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea you're right, I forgot about the glass ones! I only ever used one once before, I always had the plastic ones. I wish I still had rats! But I don't have the time needed for them anymore since I had a baby.


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd recommend getting more than one rat (same sex) because they are very social animals and will get stressed if alone.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

I currently own three darling little girls who all came from pet stores and they are all darlings in their own way.

I found its true that females are a lot less "cuddly and squishy" then males, mine hardly want to be cuddled and petted and are happiest scampering around the rat proofed room exploring rather then being with us. That being said they are all very sociable (come to the cage bars and love treats and attention without the handling part of it) and have never showed any aggression towards us.

I would recommend getting two brothers who are still fairly young and come to you first when meeting them. Don't go for the cowering rats or the ones that are so quick to hide from humans, these guys usually don't make good pets. Just keep in mind that males are usually more stinky / have more hormonal issues (like marking and sometimes dominance aggression) but generally have a more laid back personality!

Heres a photo of my girls just to lure you into rats :twisted:
Holly:

Alice:

Pepper (the baby!)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I want rats! Not allowed in Alberta so I had to settle for mice 
I've had rats in the past and they are super pets and become very tame when they get used to you. I definately recommend a same sex pair. My personal preference for most pocket pets is a wire cage, for ventilation and climbing.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have one rat at the moment. I used to have two, but one had to be put down due to a very large tumor in her stomach. The first one, the one who was put down, was noticeably different in the way she interacted with people and objects after getting the new baby girl. Being blind, she was a bit fearful, but after getting the second rat she changed completely. She explored a lot more and loved to cuddle and groom with Nellie, my current girl. She also became friendlier to humans (she was friendly before, but shier.) So there is a significant psychological difference between keeping a pair and keeping a lone rat, due to their high social requirements. A human cannot groom and cuddle and sleep with a rat 24/7, so I have never recommend single rats to anybody.
Once I move in October, I will be looking into getting a new friend for her, since she has been sad and lonely after losing Bella.

For food, mine's the best I can find at the LPS, and its called Reggie Rat. I notice that she ignores the corn, but I think thats a good thing?

For a cage, she has this one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZ5BRI/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is large enough to hold a trio of females or a pair of males.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to own rats (males) and I miss them SO MUCH! They are awesome pets, but do require more attention and upkeep than people expect. If it weren't for my cramped quarters and their delightful odor  I would have them again in an instant! I personally prefer the cuddly boys, but they do smell more! 
Obviously you've been doing a lot of research, but I'm happy to offer advice or answer questions you may have. Not that I'm an expert, but I do consider myself experienced 

Edit: Also I strongly encourage looking into a rescue for your new friends. I was involved in some rescue efforts, and while I dont know the situation in rescue, I imagine it is just as if not more dire than it was years back when I was in the rat world. Also, frequently the rats have been evaluated and socialized, and will be healthier off the bat then MOST pet store stock.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, boys are much cuddlier, but also a lot smellier XD


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

And a lot of people can't get over the whole "balls the size of their heads" thing!
If you go the rescue route you could also find a spayed/neutered group and have some of both!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah *-* I'd love to get a neutered male, but there aren't any rescues around that do that, not even the humane society I volunteer at.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Are you sure? I used to be on a rat forum and I know there were rescuers in that general area, and lots of "rat trains" transporting them all over states. I bet you could find one! Now you better be careful because I WILL find you one! Hahaha


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol, I'll have to do some hunting ^^


----------

